# Time ATAC pedal rebuild



## BikeLust (Nov 5, 2004)

After looking around on the web I didn't find much in terms of how to rebuild Time ATAC pedals. I decided to take mine apart and service them so here are some pics to walk anyone through the process. Go ahead... it's easy!

While not required, it makes this job go a lot easier if you have some sort of axle vice to put the pedal in like a Park AV4.








Gather up the necessary tools for the job. 10mm socket, c-ring pliers, pedal wrench, center punch, mallet, small screwdriver, some prep m or suitable bushing grease, penerating oil for pivots and optionally a drill and scotch brite pad.









Clamp the pedal in he vice and loosen the end cap with your c-ring pliers






















remove the nylon lock nut with your 10mm socket








Supporting the pedal in a vice or someting that will let the axle come out, tap out the axle with a center punch.








before








after








pop out the seal with a small screwdriver and clean off all the old grease and dirt with a shop towel















clean and ready for assembly








These pedals were on my winter commuter and the axles didn't look very nice. Corrosion from all the road salt left them looking worse for wear. I put the axle in my drill and spun while pinched in a scotch brite pad and it got everything back to near-new appearance.






















all cleaned up and ready for reassembly







put a good amount of grease inside the pedal on the bushings as well as some around the top before pressing the seal back in place. Slide the axle in, tighten up the 10mm nut and re-install the end cap (reverse of what you did to take them apart). Don't forget to put a drop of penetrating oil on the 4 corners of the pedal where the bales pivot on the pins and you are ready to ride.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for that!


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice, I may use this one day as I have the same pedals.


----------



## BikeLust (Nov 5, 2004)

Yep. It's easy. I'm not sure why I didn't do mine sooner. They weren't too bad inside but it only takes a few minutes to keep them running like new.


----------



## irv_usc (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the post, when I was trying to figure this out I was able to find a picture tutorial somewhere online... maybe it's no longer out there.

As far as I know, you don't want the axle to be mirror smooth in the area where the bushing sits, it might end up squealing.


----------



## BikeLust (Nov 5, 2004)

Good point. The picture should be more accurate in that I only polished the portion from the seal to where the pedal threads in to the crank to remove the surface corrosion. When I did my axles with the drill that was in fact the only part I polished.


----------



## repoman (Jun 15, 2006)

Just discovered your instructions. Thanks for these, I have 3 sets of these pedals and all need service. I have wanted to learn to maintain them myself, so your instructions are right on time for me. I have a question though - my pedals all have a bit of play in them. Does this mean the bushings should be replaced? Or will a rebuild by itself take care of this?

Thanks, Repo.


----------



## BikeLust (Nov 5, 2004)

For the very short amount of time it takes to rebuild, I would just try the rebuild first before ordering bushings. You are right that a worn bushing will create slop, but the bearing cap when snugged up will also remove some of the play at the axle, so it may not be necessary. One of my pedals was very loose and I thought it was the bushing, but all that was required to snug things up was a 1/4 twist of the one bearing cap. They now spin freely with only a slightest bit of side play. In fact, they spin better than the new pair I just put on my wife's bike.


----------



## repoman (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks, I'll give it a try and see if the basic rebuild does the job.


----------



## jave-mtr (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd be really interested in a pictorial on how to overhaul the rest of the pedal, like springs, pins, all that. I have never been able to find good instructions anywhere.


----------



## BikeLust (Nov 5, 2004)

I haven't tried it myself as all of my pedals still seem to be fine. That said, I do recall seeing someone who broke a bale on a rock strike and had to replace. I think you just tap out the pin with a punch, replace the necessary parts then press the pin back in.


----------



## repoman (Jun 15, 2006)

Just finished this rebuild on 3 sets of ATACs. Took about an hour overall, including some first time fumbling. All three sets spinning smooth like never before.:thumbsup: One set of old Aliums probably need new innards as they are still a bit wobbly after the procedure. Thanks for posting, this was a great excuse to buy a couple new tools and learn something new!  Repo...


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

I know this is an old thread but wondering if anyone knows what size the outer bearing is on the Roc Atac S, or, if just a single bearing can be ordered.
Just had one frag on me. 
Thanks


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

For anyone needing the info, your lbs can order these outer bearings from Enduro, 
part # 696 2RS.
Perfect fit and less than $8.


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Good stuff.

How about older TIMEs? I can't find any (real) data, other than a one page from an old bike mag, and that isn't at all comprehensive.

Older ones like these.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

All you can do is take them apart and bring the bearing specs to your lbs. All I had to give them was the width, OD, and ID and they looked it up.
Good luck.


----------



## roach (Sep 12, 2005)

Glad I found that I have the same pedals I've been using for years and a little love wont hurt them thanks for the instructions !!


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

one of my pedals has about 1/4" of side to side play. It's not clear to me from these instructions what would be causing that? I tried tightening the nylon lock nut and it was already tight. Thanks for any insight before I get to punching out the axle.


----------



## BikeLust (Nov 5, 2004)

Glad to see this thread is still getting some use. If you have 1/4" play, it's very likely the bushing and/or bearing are shot. One other possibility is that the axle nut somehow backed off and is pressing against the end cap preventing the necessary preload. Either way, take them apart and see what's going on.


----------



## Mountain Biker (Jan 30, 2004)

RSW42 said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> How about older TIMEs? I can't find any (real) data, other than a one page from an old bike mag, and that isn't at all comprehensive.
> 
> Older ones like these.


easy
take off the threaded collar on the thread side (very very careful with a pipe wrench - very careful)
innerads are similar to the above, one bearing....


----------



## grapenut (May 31, 2019)

Hey just wondering if anyone knows the bearing # that is the equivalent of a time tf062. Trying to replace bearings on an early set of atac's
Thanks!


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

*Tighten up your Time ATAC (MX, ROC, etc.) pedal springs!*

Forgot about this thread!

I took pics 3 years ago that I meant to include in a write up and never got around to it! (Unfortunately, an ankle injury last year means that my Time ATAC's are just sitting in my bin as the Doctor says I need to keep riding flats for the time being)

Write up link

I have Time ATAC pedals and sometimes a rock strike can cause the springs to become loose and open up the retention of the cleat. It's a really simple fix that can keep your ATAC MX's going for quite some time.

For reference, here are the 3 styles of ATAC pedals I'm referring to. All 3 use the (for lack of a better term) "coil wire" ATAC spring.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

grapenut said:


> Hey just wondering if anyone knows the bearing # that is the equivalent of a time tf062. Trying to replace bearings on an early set of atac's
> Thanks!


I have a set here I ordered for circa 2007 Time ATAC carbons that I have not yet had to use!!! I believe the bearings are all the same for all varieties of ATACs of that vintage. If you don't get your answer, let me know. I will find them and let you know.

PS - I have no idea if these bearings are ****, but I got them from Boca Bearings.


----------

